# Live Stream Converter (Shoutcast Stream)?



## plusfunenf (19. April 2004)

Hallo!

Ich bin seit einiger Zeit auf der suche nach einem live Stream Converter.
Das heißt, dieses Programm soll bei einem Internetradio den DSL Stream zu einem ISDN Stream Convertrieren.
Also auf einem Server zuhören, in der Quali runter convertieren und dann wieder auf einen anderen Shoutcast stream uppen.

gibt es denn sowas?


----------



## mo-ca (22. April 2004)

schau mal, ob icecast dir helfen kann.

ich weiß dass der streams umwandeln kann, damit dus weiterschickst, aber ob das geht ?


----------

